# Rowlett's Fox of Richmond, VA - Garage find



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 6, 2013)

*Rowlett's Fox of Richmond, VA  *UPDATE*  Shelby Airflow rebrand*

This poor old Fox has been sitting unused in a garage a few blocks from my house longer than I've been alive. A local handyman got paid to throw it away, and then paid again to drop it off at my house. 

I'm curious to know what the frame is if it is re-branded, looks a lot like a Huffman but a little different than any model I've found so far. 
Badge reads: Rowlett's Fox Richmond, VA
These are the before pictures, as found...still rotting. Great details though.
I would also love some input on what to call the different accessories:
- Top tube kids seat?
- Shield bolt?


----------



## 41rollfast (Mar 6, 2013)

*Wow*

I think it's a prewar shelby. 
Like a airflo type frame. 
Can't tell but I think those are fluted fenders. 
Really nice bike


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Nice Find!*

Looks like a 1930's (Shelby Airflow) frame.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 6, 2013)

I am thinking this is a 1940 and yes, it was made by Shelby.
I have been waiting to come across this frame with a tank badged a Fox, but the fluted fenders are consistent and an upgrade outside of this retailer.
Strange to see those scout bars that late, but have seen them before on a Fox a little earlier.
Anyway, I know a thing or two about these and the history of Rowletts and we can talk about it live...just a river away.
Nice find Jesse.
Chris


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautiful.  Love those frames.  Definately Shelby.  What an awesome discovery!!! Congrats!!


1918 Ranger


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 7, 2013)

*it is a shelby.*

and those fenders are really rare.that's a easy $1000 + bike as it sits right now.good for you.


----------

